# Upgrades To OCR1



## kalayak (Sep 22, 2005)

My wife has a 2004 OCR1, She rides 3-4 times a week. What upgrades can I make/get for the bike to improve her riding? She is 5'- 3", we haven't made any changes besides tires, brake pads and saddle. Thanks, Andrew


----------



## lobo (Jun 10, 2004)

If you have TEKTRO brakes , replace them , get Shimano BR-R600 57 mm reach . Consider compact crank 50/34 .


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

if SHE really wants to improve HER riding, then spend your money on a coach and a power meter.




kalayak said:


> My wife has a 2004 OCR1, She rides 3-4 times a week. What upgrades can I make/get for the bike to improve her riding? She is 5'- 3", we haven't made any changes besides tires, brake pads and saddle. Thanks, Andrew


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

I own the 2002 OCR Elite 1 which came with Hutchingson tires which were prone to flat easily. Id get a good pair of Michelin PRO RACE 2's and maybe switch out the brakes if the ones that it came with were low bugget. My ride came with a Campy Centaur setup minus the brakes. Other than that the only way to improve riding is to put in at least a good 3 months of steady riding and to go from there. It wont come over night. Morgan


----------

